# lightly armoured cavalry



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

hi,

im looking for some lightly armoured cavalry to use as my rough riders for imperial guard any ideas


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Gladerider horses maybe? ive seen cool conversions done quite simply using knightly orders models, althopugh they are barded horses.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

dark riders? from the DEs
or possibly pistoliers from the Empire.

you could use pretty much anything that is horse shaped and has no armour.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cold ones?


----------

